# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  برنامه ای برای باز کردن سورس فایل فلش

## iekrang

کسی برنامه ای سراغ داره که بشه باهاش یه فایل فلش رو باز کرد و عکس و متنش رو تغییر داد؟
ممنون میشم اگر من رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
برنامه زیر برای دیکام÷ایلر کردن خوبه
Sothink SWF Decompiler

----------


## siavashmusic

اگه شما صرفا مدنظرتون عکس و صوت و متن باشه و با اکشن اسکریپت و فرمت FLA کاری ندارید من برنامه SWF EXtractor توصیه میکنم آخرشه

----------


## meh_secure

برنامه swf quicker craced که حتی action ها رو هم به طور کامل بهتون میده و قابلیت ویرایش رو هم فراهم میکنه ولی آقا این کارا درست نیست D:

----------


## iekrang

ممنون . کمک بزرگی کردید.

----------

